# City League Softball



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Just wondering how many out there play city league softball and what leagues they play in. I play in an Orem DH league and the Nephi DH league.

Also, would you play if it didn't interfere with some good fishing time?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Just wondering how many out there play city league softball and what leagues they play in. I play in an Orem DH league and the Nephi DH league.
> 
> Also, would you play if it didn't interfere with some good fishing time?


I would love to play in a league, not sure my pain management doctors would allow it though! Have always wanted to though. Played fastpitch softball for a few years before I went into the military.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't played for a while, and only played when invited in the past. Part of my problem is that it seems to me that it is kind of a tight knit group of people who play in these small towns and I don't really have an in to a team. Maybe I am wrong, I haven't had the time to pursue it too much. Is this the case or can practically anybody sign up on a roster, pay the fee, and play with a team when they don't know anyone on it? Thanks for the help, I would like to play next year if someone had some info for me (also I live in Payson)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I play @ Redwood, Valley, Cottonwood, and Bicentennial. 4 differsnt teams, pitch on 2 of those teams, shortstop on another and right field on the last.My sttrongest position is right center or right field. Might sound kind of weak but when you play the good teams that is the only place they hit, makes for a lot of fun.

Played in the world tournement for coed and western nationals worlds for men. It is a lot of fun to say the least. My rotater cuff has gone south so I don't play at a high level too much anymore, but may get it fixed and go for it again within the next couple of years. 

I play with El Matedor @ Redwwod, and against Idiotwithabow @ Bicentennial. Both good players.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I play with El Matedor @ Redwwod, and against Idiotwithabow @ Bicentennial. Both good players.


Why thank you, we'll see you next week.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I played many years in Ogden's city league until they banned beer in the dugout. :x
> 
> They haven't banned beer when fishing yet so that's what I do. :mrgreen:


That sucks they banned beer in the dugout. It really does allow you to perform at the highest of high levels and quenches your thirst far better than Gatoraide, Vitamin Water, or any other sports drink. I mean...uhhh...from what I've heard. I'm only 20 and wouldn't dream of consuming a sip of beer a day before my 21st birthday. :wink:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> I play @ Redwood, Valley, Cottonwood, and Bicentennial. 4 differsnt teams, pitch on 2 of those teams, shortstop on another and right field on the last.My sttrongest position is right center or right field. Might sound kind of weak but when you play the good teams that is the only place they hit, makes for a lot of fun.
> 
> Played in the world tournement for coed and western nationals worlds for men. It is a lot of fun to say the least. My rotater cuff has gone south so I don't play at a high level too much anymore, but may get it fixed and go for it again within the next couple of years.
> 
> I play with El Matedor @ Redwwod, and against Idiotwithabow @ Bicentennial. Both good players.


Are the "softball guy" that Jim Rome warned about?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Fatbass, I used to play in beer leagues back in the day. VERY competitive, as the losing team pays for the winning team at the sponsoring bar. I played 4-5 times a week before I got messed up in an accident. I liked Cottonwood the best, but playing shortstop/third base demands quickness, which I am NOT at this point in life. I sure miss the game though.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've played coed rec for the state for seven years, played city church league (not anything like church ball here, far more competitive) in California for about four years before that. Now I play on the coed league, a mens league at Redwood, and just started this draft league on Sundays. That one's going to be the most fun for me. Huge step up in talent level (so it kinda evens the playing field) and the games are nine innings with no game clock. I subbed in for the first game yesterday and wound up playing all nine innings at first and LC. Then my actual game started and played another nine innings in LC. I had a BLAST... and am looking forward to playing two more fall league nights once county fall ball starts. I'd love to play at Cottonwood, since its pretty much right by my apartment but Harmony works too. Our mens league for fall thought about playing at Valley but I'm not sure which field the coach has us at actually. The coed is at Jordan Park for summer and then at Sunnyside East for fall ball.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Used to play in bounitful two times aweek and then played at jordan park for a year and half and two year at sunny side for fall ball. Now Im looking for another team to play on.I played in a couple tourments with the team from bounitful.


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to play 3 or 4 nights a week and then some weekends. I really enjoyed it and even played on a co-ed team with my wife. But about 6 years ago I started coaching my son on two different baseball teams, and that has taken over all of my time. I miss it once in a while, but I would much rather watch my kids play than miss their games so I can play.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sfelk34 said:


> I used to play 3 or 4 nights a week and then some weekends. I really enjoyed it and even played on a co-ed team with my wife. But about 6 years ago I started coaching my son on two different baseball teams, and that has taken over all of my time. I miss it once in a while, but I would much rather watch my kids play than miss their games so I can play.


I'm hoping thats what its going to turn into for me.... I love playing. I HATE coaching but when nobody else will do it... I do what I have to do to keep the team around. Thats awesome that you coach your kid's teams. Do you ever run into the "favoritism" thing?? Worst part of coaching in my opinion.... somebody always has a complaint.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Used to play in bounitful two times aweek and then played at jordan park for a year and half and two year at sunny side for fall ball. Now Im looking for another team to play on.I played in a couple tourments with the team from bounitful.


Huh, I played in Bountiful for several years Dustin. I wonder if I ever played against you? Who are some of the guys you play with? (Uhhhh, that didn't sound good.  )


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Joey, good to see you at the ballpark tonight. Word is you guys are in first or something like that. You're a good hitter... and brave to pitch in a mens league. I pitch but not in leagues like that. Too worried about some dude shooting middle on me.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good game a lot of fun!!! You are a good player and need to get off of first. Your pitcher also has a lot of talent and your outfield can get to a lot of balls. Stick with that team! They will be good just need a little more experience. Thanks for the compliment. We win next week we win the league. 7:30 for me how about you?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Used to play in bounitful two times aweek and then played at jordan park for a year and half and two year at sunny side for fall ball. Now Im looking for another team to play on.I played in a couple tourments with the team from bounitful.
> ...


No that didnt sounds good. I played at the bountiful bobble and then up on the mount on another night. I played om Orbit for both teams. Who did you played on ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I played with all of the Pedersen's boys. About a .500 team most years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats good. We one it once at the bountful bobble.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

We're one win away for the Tax Commission team... we win Tues and its an undefeated season and first place (First place is a given at this point anyway). First time in 12 years they've gotten a first place trophy. We came in second a couple times in there, but this year has been friggin sweet. The mens draft league I'm playing in on Sundays kicks ass too.... 9 inning games, no homer limit and no hour clock either. Played a doubleheader in the heat last Sunday and it was the best time... Hogan, I'm surprised you didn't have somebody tell you about it. There are a few guys at Redwood that are playing in that league with me.


----------

